# VLC Video Player's New DVD-Copying Feature Could Run Afoul of the MPAA



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The latest release of the VLC media player is a huge hit, racking up nearly 8.6 million downloads since the 1.0 release last week, according to the makers of the software VideoLAN. But some observers - including movie studio lawyers - may feel the new software is just a little too good. In researching a review of the software, I was surprised to learn that it easily allowed me to copy encrypted DVDs directly onto my hard drive. That's something that has landed firms such as RealNetworks in court."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/...snewdvdcopyingfeaturecouldrunafoulofthempaa_1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is no doubt.


----------

